# MB provincials to be held at MTS center!!



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Thats right, it has been confirmed! 

On March 29th the Manitoba indoor target provincials will be held at the MTS center! 

I think this is a great opportunity for the archery community to get some good publicity. We are looking at having media people there (newspapers) 
so with a good turn out, at a location such as this, it is a great opportunity for us to grow our sport a little more.

More information will come as we get closer, keep your eye on www.abam.ca for more info.

Allan


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Cool I am in town for a dog show that weekend, I can maybe slip away.

Hate to see what it cost to get a room in.

is it going to be a morning or evening shoot.



Reed


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I am assuming an all day thing like past provincials.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

crap.

Reed


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

TeneX said:


> Thats right, it has been confirmed!
> 
> On March 29th the Manitoba indoor target provincials will be held at the MTS center!
> 
> ...


Hey Allan it's been confirmed by the editors of the local press as of 4:30 this afternoon they will be present and are looking forward to seeing Manitoba's best in action on a front and center stage.


Just so everyone in Winnipeg knows, the results for Canadian regionals and Coparco Mica will not be posted in the papers due to possible confusion between local results and final results.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

thats great to hear chris! 

and yes Reed as far as i know it will be sort of an all day deal. if its anything like past Nationals it will be a fita 1 (60 arrows) for the prov. championships, followed by a matchplay event with the top 16 scores of the day. 

usually after its all said and done this will end around 2:30 -3. i think.
a final schedule will be posted on the ABAM website as soon as it is finalized.

Allan


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking forward to it! It will be a busy couple of weeks for me, first with 3-d nationals on the Easter weekend then this, with school and work in between.
On a side note what kind of a chance do I have in this tournament?, I'm a jounior compound male and shootinging the mid 290's.


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

So has anyone factored in the protective netting in case of pass through's or misses? One of those Chairs in the stands cost a lot of money so it would be smart to have protection since the ABAM is resonponsible for any damages that happen. Also, do we have the correct number of butts to do this properly and if so what ones?

I think it will be an excellent idea assuming it can be executed correctly. I may or may not be in attendence due to the fact I leave for the World Cup in Dominican around that time. We will see.


Hope everyone shoots well there


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Jay said:


> So has anyone factored in the protective netting in case of pass through's or misses? One of those Chairs in the stands cost a lot of money so it would be smart to have protection since the ABAM is resonponsible for any damages that happen. Also, do we have the correct number of butts to do this properly and if so what ones?
> 
> I think it will be an excellent idea assuming it can be executed correctly. I may or may not be in attendence due to the fact I leave for the World Cup in Dominican around that time. We will see.
> 
> ...


well if your not there they shouldn't have to worry about the netting:tongue:


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Oh, Reed's Mr. Funnypants all of a sudden. lol

Ya man, it's true. I am pretty horrible  I wish I could hit the target more often then never 

That's the main reason why I won't be there, because I don't want to embarass myself too much.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Jay said:


> Oh, Reed's Mr. Funnypants all of a sudden. lol
> 
> Ya man, it's true. I am pretty horrible  I wish I could hit the target more often then never
> 
> That's the main reason why I won't be there, because I don't want to embarass myself too much.



atleast you hit the target all 60 times at regionals

nice score by the way.

Reed


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks Reed. It wasn't bad but it wasn't good. I had expected better, had some shots I want back but whatever. Stuff happens. Atleast it was better then that horrific performance in Vegas :S

Reed, will you be at the provincials?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I will be in wpg, but at a dog show. Once I get the show schedual, I can figure out if it will work. I am pretty sure that mom and dad are going.

Reed


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

TeneX said:


> Thats right, it has been confirmed!
> 
> On March 29th the Manitoba indoor target provincials will be held at the MTS center!
> 
> ...


Thats great news Allan .... My club is hosting 2009 Provincials and we are triing to talk the City into letting us use one of the larger hockey rinks here .... Preferably the one where the WHL team plays as I figure we can make the best use of its facitilies .... 

You guys in the MTS center with a shwack of media involved might go a long way into showing my stupid ...I mean City... council that it can be done safely.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

before we knock jay to hard he has some valid points. since the announcement I've been figuring out the logistics of transporting three archers and all of their equipment downtown. In order to keep the archers and the competitors safe are we going to have to pre register? and receive floor passes? I'm sure with the mts centers experience and assistance mano will have it figured out.


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

I like you CDHunter.....you are a very smart person.

Perhaps we can go into business together? We could be rich  

Which, way off topic of the MTS center, congratulations to Rich for his great shooting this past weekend in the Regionals


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

having never been to the mts center, where is the parking? does it have a parkcade/lot parking?

Reed


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Don't worry about it Reed. The rules specifically state, 6.1.23.1 _Reed Fowlie will not be allowed to attend any Mantioba Provincial on an account that he misses at Indoor Nationals_


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Jay said:


> Don't worry about it Reed. The rules specifically state, 6.1.23.1 _Reed Fowlie will not be allowed to attend any Mantioba Provincial on an account that he misses at Indoor Nationals_



that must be a new that abam snuk in


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Reed said:


> having never been to the mts center, where is the parking? does it have a parkcade/lot parking?
> 
> Reed


Yes Reed the old Eatons parkade is still attached by sky bridge 



Jay said:


> Don't worry about it Reed. The rules specifically state, 6.1.23.1 _Reed Fowlie will not be allowed to attend any Mantioba Provincial on an account that he misses at Indoor Nationals_


Jay reed is allowed at provincials, your forgot to read rule 6.1.23.3 Reed Fowlie is allowed to attend provincials provided that they are held at the MTS center. Reed Fowlie will be resopsible to retrieve all arrows accidentaly shot into the upper decks.:wink::wink: I've heard through the grape vine that the Robin Hood pole archery club will be in attendance tis year but they are still struggling with this whole shooting horizontal thing. thank goodness for rule 6.1.23.3


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> Yes Reed the old Eatons parkade is still attached by sky bridge
> 
> 
> 
> Jay reed is allowed at provincials, your forgot to read rule 6.1.23.3 Reed Fowlie is allowed to attend provincials provided that they are held at the MTS center. Reed Fowlie will be resopsible to retrieve all arrows accidentaly shot into the upper decks.:wink::wink: I've heard through the grape vine that the Robin Hood pole archery club will be in attendance tis year but they are still struggling with this whole shooting horizontal thing. thank goodness for rule 6.1.23.3


ok, I just have to figure out how to shoot in a suit and holding a dog at the same time.

Reed


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Fair enough.

Reed, you would definatley make the judge smile and possibly tear up. You would be like.....dress code perfect in suit! 

As for the dog, have you ever considered trying to teach it to shoot as well?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

was thinking of getting him to score and retreave arrows, and if someone was shooting better than me, well he could help them some to:wink:


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

I talked to Mano tonight and he said the the Provincals *MAY* be moved to the next weekend. The MTS centre may have a booking that they are getting paid for so we *MAY* get bumped to the following weekend. He is going to know for sure tomorrow. So that means you can shoot it Reed.


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

My birthday is in May.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Rich V said:


> I talked to Mano tonight and he said the the Provincals *MAY* be moved to the next weekend. The MTS centre may have a booking that they are getting paid for so we *MAY* get bumped to the following weekend. He is going to know for sure tomorrow. So that means you can shoot it Reed.



march 23rd:darkbeer:

I vote for the bump.

I can't bleave that you guys did this all for me:embara:

Reed


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

just looked at the Mts events calendar the likely that it will be held on the 23rd is slim being that it is easter Sunday. the following weekend is two moose games . the event that could be causing the grief is the rascal flats concert which is on friday night I'll will be playing this by ear till I talk with mano.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> just looked at the Mts events calendar the likely that it will be held on the 23rd is slim being that it is easter Sunday. the following weekend is two moose games . the event that could be causing the grief is the rascal flats concert which is on friday night I'll will be playing this by ear till I talk with mano.


if possible try not to conflict with the Sk indoor 3d champs. on apr. 12/13th

and while not on the ABAM schedual, Birtile is having a 3d shoot on the 20th of apr.

Reed


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

The easter weekend is also indoor 3-d nationals.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

While it sucks that it got bumped...the good news is that now I may be able to shoot in it. Anyone know of the proposed new date?


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Xs24-7 said:


> While it sucks that it got bumped...the good news is that now I may be able to shoot in it. Anyone know of the proposed new date?


rumor has it in April Allan, gave me both dates tonight but old age is creeping in and I've forgotten. I hope Mano gets the dates soon so I can pass them on to the media. Good article to day in the sun about kevin heres the link http://www.winnipegsun.com/Sports/Amateur/2008/03/07/4934771-sun.html hope it works.


----------

